# Bloated Betta - what are the options ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My Betta has been bloated for the last 2 weeks and it seems to be getting worse.

I have been feeding him cooked peas once every 2-3 days, I also added a little bit of epsom salts to the water.
Now he is starting to look pale and is showing some fin rot here and there. No signs of Drospy though, not yet at least.
The water parameters are good, and all the other fish-shrimp in the tank are healthy.

I have bought some frozen mosquito larvae since I read its a laxative, but I haven't fed it to him yet.
I'm not really sure what are the best options now, any advice would be welcome.

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the water temp? I would not feed him anything for a couple days and see if that helps. Not ever tried using mosquito larva or heard t being used for that, you could try and see if it helps. But in the end I think it best to not feed him anything else for a few days to see if that helps at all. He will not starve and can go a week without eating. Maybe if you could post a pic it might be helpful


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,

Water temp is 78.5F, and here are 2 photos


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy cow!! that poor guy looks like he's about to explode. Sure hope you can find a solution for the poor fella.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, I am a bit worried about feeding him as he really looks like he's gonna explode today.
I've read that Epsom salts baths could be an option...if anybody has some recommendations that would be great!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have yet to have a problem like this, so I do hope you get some help quick. Here are a couple other sites you might find some helpful info at: 
Ultimate Bettas - The Ultimate Betta Forum
Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the links!
On the second link I saw many threads + photos talking about similar symptoms as my Betta.
I started treating with KanaPlex based on what I've read there, and I'll see how it goes.
Thanks again!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey how is your betta doing? i hope he is better now. You mentioned other fish/shrimp are ok. What other fish you have there? Maybe you should move him to his own tank to help him rest with clean stable temp water if other fish are stressing him out. Clean water is a key to keep betta fins from rotting, so don't forget regular water changes. Try salt as someone recommended here and do not feed for few days.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for asking Roadrunner, Betta is still bloated and it doesn't seem to be getting better.
I have started giving him KanaPlex + I added a bit of Epsom salt to the water.
Other fishes are Otos and pygmy corys, but I dont think they bring much stress too him as they are very tiny and shy.
The water is very clean as well, and temperature is pretty stable.

I might start putting him in a quarantine tank tomorrow so I can add more Epsom salts to the water as a last resort.
Strangely he acts very normally, despite the fact that he is HUGE.
His body is getting skinny though but his belly keeps getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a quick update to say that my fish has fully recovered!
I have put him in a quarantine tank and treated him with epsom salts (about 1 table spoon per gallon)
I also added a bit of Kanaplex on the first week, every 2 days. The treatment seems to have worked really well.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

great news! What a relief!


----------

